# The wreck of Sir Ernest Shackleton's ship Endurance has been found 107 years after it became trapped in sea ice



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2022)

There are amazing photographs here... and a video...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...ns-lost-ship-Endurance-107-years-sinking.html


* Endurance has been found 107 years after it became trapped in sea ice and sank off the coast of Antarctica*
*Sir Ernest Shackleton's wooden ship had not been seen since it sank in Weddell Sea, Southern Ocean in 1915*
*The Falklands Maritime Heritage Trust said Endurance was discovered at a depth of 9,868 feet (3,008 metres)*
*Shackleton planned the first land crossing of Antarctica from Weddell Sea via the South Pole to the Ross Sea *
*Remarkable footage of the wreck shows it has been astonishingly preserved, with the ship's wheel still intact*
*The Antarctic circumpolar current has acted as barrier to the larvae that could have degraded the ship's wood*
















_The expedition's director of exploration said footage of Endurance showed it to be intact and 'by far the finest wooden shipwreck' he has seen. 

'We are overwhelmed by our good fortune in having located and captured images of Endurance,' said Mensun Bound, maritime archaeologist and director of the exploration. 

'It is upright, well proud of the seabed, intact, and in a brilliant state of preservation. You can even see Endurance arced across the stern, directly below the taffrail.

'This is a milestone in polar history.'
_


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 9, 2022)

Fascinating to see the name of the ship so perfectly preserved.


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 9, 2022)

I read about this earlier this morning.....amazing!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 9, 2022)

Old wooden ships are fascinating to me!  You mentioned the Falklands.  From what country are the Falklands?
I ask because "Falk" is my ancestors surname from the Norse.  I'dlike to find out more about this.  Thanks!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Old wooden ships are fascinating to me!  You mentioned the Falklands.  From what country are the Falklands?
> I ask because "Falk" is my ancestors surname from the Norse.  I'dlike to find out more about this.  Thanks!


The Falkland Islands are owned by the UK ... and self governing. We went to war with Argentina over the ownership  and control of the Falkland Islands in 1982


----------



## Gaer (Mar 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> The Falkland Islands are owned by the UK ... and self governing. We went to war with Argentina over the ownership  and control of the Falkland Islands in 1982


Oh How wonderful!  Would love to travel there!  Thanks Holly Dolly!


----------



## Jules (Mar 9, 2022)

It’s truly a remarkable discovery.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 10, 2022)

Ernest Shackleton was an extraordinary explorer and leader of men.
I have great admiration for such men as he.


----------



## feywon (Mar 10, 2022)

Daughter shared that news with me yesterday. Quite a find.

@hollydolly -- My first husband was from Guyana, it was Britsh Guiana when he was born in 1941, and didn't become independent till he was living in USA.  Because few people knew where it was or had the honesty to admit they didn't know he often 'had fun' telling them various outrageous things.

That he was from the Falklands, more obscure to most Americans than the Guianas, was one story. He was tall for someone of E Indian descent and when tired of people asking his heritage by saying "What are you?" He would reply "A cross between a Portagee and penguin." The disturbing thing to me was how few realized it was a joke but nodded their heads as if that answered the question.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 10, 2022)

Amazing discovery.

"_South" - _Shackleton's memoir is available for Kindle readers at a great price from Amazon


----------



## Chet (Mar 10, 2022)

There was a documentary of the Shackelton's expedition on PBS TV, and it was quite an accomplishment that they were able to survive.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Old wooden ships are fascinating to me!  You mentioned the Falklands.  From what country are the Falklands?
> I ask because "Falk" is my ancestors surname from the Norse.  I'dlike to find out more about this.  Thanks!


Are you the lost LAGertha wife of Ragnar.
Watching Viking dvds Netflix now The Last Kingdom all 1st seasons. 3dvds. I'm obsessed.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2022)

I too found The Last Kingdom fascinating @Autumn72.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Oh How wonderful!  Would love to travel there!  Thanks Holly Dolly!


Gaer, after the 'Falklands conflict',  there were incentives for British people to live there and re-enforce our claim to the Islands.  A young lady I knew, went with her family, thinking it might provide a fresh start and new opportunities.    About 3 years later, I bumped into her again and asked about Falkland.  She said that it was the most boring place on Earth - inhabited by penguins and sheep  (and a small army  unit).  There was virtually nothing to do and everything had to be brought in by air or ship.  They were committed to a minimum time there, and couldn't wait to get back to England!


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 14, 2022)

Thanks @hollydolly , first I heard of it.

I believe he was one of the greatest explorers!


----------

